#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Η/Υ >  > > >  >  >  Προστασία Η/Υ & περιφερειακών

## Efpalinos

Πρακτικές συμβουλές και επεξηγήσεις στο θέμα. Ένα σχετικό σχεδιάγραμμα δκτύων θα ήταν πολύ κατατοπιστικό. Παραθέτω εδώ μερικά ερωτήματα: 

Κίνδυνοι? Διακοπές ΔΕΗ, κεραυνοί, αυξομειώσεις τάσης, άλλο?
Τι UPS? Τι χαρακτηριστικά?
Πολύπριζα ασφαλείας (π.χ. Central) αξίζουν τα 40-50 ευρώ?
Εξωτερικοί σκληροί - φορητοί (χωρίς τροφοδοτικό και συνεχή σύνδεση στον Η/Υ) ή μεγαλύτεροι με τροφοδοτικό & σύνδεση?
Μόντεμ - τα πλεονεκτήματα της ασύρματης σύνδεσης. Άλλο?
Back-up - manual ή αυτόματο?
Σταθεροποιητής τάσης χρειάζεται? - ειδικά αν έχουμε ήδη UPS.

Σε πρόσφατο κεραυνό που έπεσε κοντά στη γειτονιά έχασα:
(δεν είχα UPS, μόνο πολύπριζο Central)
ενσύρματο μόντεμ baudtec
τροφοδοτικό pc
motherboard pc
εξωτερικό σκληρό western digital σε κουτί icebox - (μόνο το chip αναγνώρισης - όχι data)
τηλέφωνο δεν λειτουργεί το κουδούνι :P

Ο κεραυνός έπεσε ξημερώματα όταν όλα τα μηχανήματα δε ήταν σε λειτουργία. Εκτός από τον μεγάλο εκτυπωτή CANON ipf 710 που μένει πάντα stand-by για αυτόματο καθαρισμό / προστασία κεφαλής (δεν έπαθε τίποτα). Το PC δεν το είχα κλείσει από διακόπτη πίσω. Το μόντεμ δεν ήταν συνδεδεμένο στο CENTRAL πολύπριζο αλλά σε απλή πρίζα (δεν είχε χώρο και προτίμησα να προστατέψω τις άλλες συσκευές..)

----------


## Samdreamth

Ας πω και γω μερικά πραγματάκια:

1) Το πολύμπριζο ασφαλείας σίγουρα ΔΕΝ είναι λύση. Απ' όσω ξέρω απλώς προστατεύει από υπερτάσεις τα συνδεδεμένα μηχανήματα. Κατά την γνώμη μου δεν αξίζει. Καλύτερα να δώσει κάτι παραπάνω κανείς και να πάρει ένα UPS το οποίο έτσι κι αλλιώς θα κάνει την δουλειά του πολύμπριζου (εξομαλύνει και σταθεροποιεί την τάση) ενώ θα προσφέρει και μια αυτονομία σε περίπτωση απότομης διακοπής του ρεύματος (χρόνος αρκετός ώστε να κλείσει κανείς τις συσκευές του). Αν λοιπόν είχα σταθερό Η/Υ θα το προτιμούσα (στην περίπτωση μου έχω laptop).

2) Εξωτερικός δίσκος. Αν παίρνει ρεύμα απευθείας από θύρα USB είναι καλή λύση σε συνδυασμό πάντα με UPS ή laptop. Φυσικά εδώ τίθεται ο περιορισμός στα GB γιατί οι μεγαλύτεροι σκληροί θέλουν συνήθως εξωτερική τροφοδοσία. Βέβαια η τεχνολογία εξελλίσεται οπότε στο μέλλον θα δούμε δίσκους αρκετών GB χωρίς εξωτερική τροφοδοσία.

3) Back up. Αυτονόητο: Πλεόν οι εξωτερικοί δίσκοι έχουν πέσει αρκετά (πριν ένα χρόνο πήρα ένα τερα-τάκι γύρω στα 100 ευρώ), προγραμματάκια υπάρχουν πολλά, οπότε back up κάνουμε αρκετά συχνά. Η λύση των CD/DVD υπάρχει πάντα αλλά προσωπικά μου είναι ευκολότερο να χρησιμοποιώ εξωτερικό σκληρό. 

4) Για το back-up υπάρχει και η λύση του back-up στο νετ. Υπαρχουν διάφορες δωρεάν υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν hosting αρχείων στους server τους. Αν κάποιος θέλει (και εμπιστεύεται) μπορεί να το κάνει.

Αυτά...  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

